# Johnson Creek, WI CCO (Johnson Creek Premium Outlets)



## Tash (Oct 20, 2006)

Just letting anyone in southern Wisconsin know that the Johnson Creek CCO has TONS of eyeshadow right now.  I stopped down there and they said they've never had the selection they do right now.  They also have some of the holiday sets from last year I believe.


----------



## Tash (Nov 8, 2006)

Just thought I'd add here, that they have the pearlizers at the Johnson Creek CCO if anyone is interested.  They also have some of the old holiday sets.

Also, the MAC in Madison, WI has Accent Red, Fairylight, and Frost pigments.


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Johnson Creek WI CCO*

ok ok i realize not very many people are from wisconsin but i went today and i saw

1. like 4 of the shadows from barbie, i walked away with mothbrown
2. mancatcher e/s
3. Glissade MSF
4. Golder's Green p/g
5. Night Light p/g
6. Sunnydaze p/g

...so wonderful, i will probably return very very soon


----------



## color_lover456 (Mar 3, 2008)

i went again today! looks like i am the only one who lives/cares about wisconsin?

anywhoo, this is what i remmeber

-188 brush
-242 brush
-all the fluidlines
-all the pigments mentioned above, plus all the rushmetal and antiquitease piggies
-entremauve
-all the chromeglasses

i wanted to get everything!


----------



## SweetPeaRose17 (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone gone lately? I plan on making a trip this weekend. The CCO in Kenosha doesnt have much more that I want. Hope they have some different stuff.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd like to know, too! TIA


----------



## SweetPeaRose17 (Aug 3, 2008)

drove up there today, tons of eyeshadows, about 10-15 pigments, 8-10 fluidlines, tons of lip stuff. no paint pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I liked this store much more then the one in Kenosha, very friendly service.  They wanted to help, unlike the other store where they seemed bothered I was there. Only thing at the store in Johnson Creek, I could only get 3 of the same product,( 3 eyeshadows, 3 pigments ect) in kenosha its only 3 of the same sku number. Go check it out


----------



## Divafeva (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Girls and Boys
I went to the CCO Johnson Creek today. There were a ton of eye shadows (some older duos and eye shadows in the teal container (I don't know what collection that was)) and nail polishes, blushes, eye pallets, a lot of foundation choices, lip glass trios (I got three lip glasses in one box set for $29). No pigments, no paint pots - sorry I didn't really memorize any names. So go check it out! Also tons of Bobbi Brown stuff and Clinique.


----------



## hollyca (Sep 28, 2008)

I went there yesterday and I almost passed out. They had everything!  

Not so much for brushes though.  They did have a 224 and a mini skunk brush.  They had kabuki's for 38.50 but it had a square handle.  

The best part is that I live 20 minutes away!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 29, 2008)

did they have any pigments and heatherette items?


----------



## pinkpsp (Nov 16, 2008)

i loved the Johnson creek one, its more organized than the one in the Dells.

I was there last week. they do have pigments (around 20 of them, like Sweet Sienna, Cocomotion, etc) , which I think are very similar to the CCO in the Dells. I have not seen any Heatherette collection in any CCO in WI.

Other things I sighted:
MAC MSF (Dark)
MAC Metal X eye shadow
MAC Studio Tech
MAC eyeshadow palette from Novel Twist Collection
MAC Shimmery powder with bag from Novel Twist Collection
MAC eyeshadow palette (Cool and Warm eyes) from Antiquitease Collection
MAC Paintpot
Mac All Fluidlines
Mac Glitter Eyeliner
Estee Lauder (Re-Nutriv, Ford Collection, regular skincare line)
Origins (Makeup, skincare, Weils)
Clinique (large selection of foundation like Superfit)


----------



## ksaelee (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone go lately, i live 2 1/2 hours away and im curious at what they currently have .....? :/


----------



## ksaelee (Dec 8, 2008)

so my bf and i braved the snow and made it to the cco and back...yay!!! i didn't buy much, just bought rollickin paintpot and royal assets smokey eye palette...but they had tons of stuff....

alot of stuff from the royal assets collections and other palettes
lipglasses, chromeglass, plushglass, few lustreglass
blushes, CCBs, tons of blue eyeshadows too many to name, two colors from the lure collection...
nail polishes
paints
3 paint pots from fafi and not sure what the 4th one is
tons of other stuff


----------



## Brittni (Dec 8, 2008)

^ Do you remember any of the pigments?


----------



## cetati (Dec 8, 2008)

Do they have Nice Vice?


----------



## ksaelee (Dec 11, 2008)

hmm..i can't remember the pigments...i remember cocomotion and sweet sienna the most, and there were blue and teal colored pigments...and there was a really pretty dark blue glittery one..my bf was impatient so i couldn't concentrate ...  what pinkpsp listed above sounds right though...there were tons all lined up in a glass case and there was a really big palette in there too with eyes, lips and cheek colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm..i don't think there was nice vice...only rollickin, girl friendly, cash flow and a brownish matte color...don't remember the name of that one...it didn't interest me at all

oh..if anyone wants delphic fluid line, i saw that too


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Have any of you guys been to the CCO in the Dells - I think it is a Tanger outlet? I have to pass by the Outlet Mall on my way to visit family over the holidays and was wondering if it is worth a stop? 
I did a quick search through the forum and didn't even find a thread for the WI Dells CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 17, 2008)

^ I think it's a newer CCO, isn't it? I would love if we made a thread on it too...


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it is a newer one. 
I'll make a point of stopping there and I'll post a thread about what I find. Hopefully there will be some good stuff! My own little Christmas gift to me!


----------



## ShuGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

If this is the MADISON, Tanger outlets, this is what I found:
   MAC:
  Tinted lip conditioners (pot and tube), assorted, (4+)
  Lure packaging dark wine color lipsticks
  3 Neo sci fi lipsticks, sci-fi-delity, beige and brown
  Flowerplay, SO many lipsticks!!!
  Lots of assorted mostly red slimshines and mattenes
  Venetian lipglass
  Lots of 3D and varnish and lacquers
  2007 holiday lip sets 2, pinks and beiges
  Colorforms red and blue lip palettes
  3 Fafi dolls
  Fafi eye palettes 1 and 2
  2007 holiday smokey, intense (? Maybe it was warm) and cool eyes
  Sweetness, Strada, 5-6 other blushes
  Moonbathe blushes (both of them)
  Neo sci fi blushes (both)
  Loose beauty powder (4, natural flare among them)
  4 sculpt and shape, the very lightest and darkest among them
  Ostentatious, Nightfish, Brassy and Sweet Sage fluidlines
  Assorted bags
  Eyeshadows: Flashtrack, all 3 Mcqueen shadows, bark, copperplate, MANCATCHER!!! Sea myth, black tied (lure packaging), the other light green Lure shadow, carbon, time & space, evening aura, saturnal, claire de lune, another Moonbathe shadow, Velvet moss,  chill, rose blanc, mossglower, gesso, jewel blue (5-6 more!!)
  Pigments: Accent Red, viz a violet, tea time, cornflower, jardin aires, helium, dark soul, gilded green, sweet sienna, your ladyship, naked, fairy lite, gold stroke, gold mode, rose, 3-5 more permanent pigments

  Bobbi Brown: 
  LOADS of sets! At least 6!
  One was chocolate shimmer ink gel liner, bone eyeshadow, a blush, a lipgloss
  Mauve, Raspberry, last year’s holiday lip palette, 
  A few summers ago’s blue and beige eyeshadow palette
  4-5 pastelly cream eyeshadows
  Black gel liner, sepia,
  1 creamy lip color, nude-ish pink
  set of 3 lip glosses (tubes)


----------



## ShuGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShuGirl* 

 
_If this is the MADISON, Tanger outlets, this is what I found:
   MAC:
  Tinted lip conditioners (pot and tube), assorted, (4+)
  Lure packaging dark wine color lipsticks
  3 Neo sci fi lipsticks, sci-fi-delity, beige and brown
  Flowerplay, SO many lipsticks!!!
  Lots of assorted mostly red slimshines and mattenes
  Venetian lipglass
  Lots of 3D and varnish and lacquers
  2007 holiday lip sets 2, pinks and beiges
  Colorforms red and blue lip palettes
  3 Fafi dolls
  Fafi eye palettes 1 and 2
  2007 holiday smokey, intense (? Maybe it was warm) and cool eyes
  Sweetness, Strada, 5-6 other blushes
  Moonbathe blushes (both of them)
  Neo sci fi blushes (both)
  Loose beauty powder (4, natural flare among them)
  4 sculpt and shape, the very lightest and darkest among them
  Ostentatious, Nightfish, Brassy and Sweet Sage fluidlines
  Assorted bags
  Eyeshadows: Flashtrack, all 3 Mcqueen shadows, bark, copperplate, MANCATCHER!!! Sea myth, black tied (lure packaging), the other light green Lure shadow, carbon, time & space, evening aura, saturnal, claire de lune, another Moonbathe shadow, Velvet moss,  chill, rose blanc, mossglower, gesso, jewel blue (5-6 more!!)
  Pigments: Accent Red, viz a violet, tea time, cornflower, jardin aires, helium, dark soul, gilded green, sweet sienna, your ladyship, naked, fairy lite, gold stroke, gold mode, rose, 3-5 more permanent pigments

  Bobbi Brown: 
  LOADS of sets! At least 6!
  One was chocolate shimmer ink gel liner, bone eyeshadow, a blush, a lipgloss
  Mauve, Raspberry, last year’s holiday lip palette, 
  A few summers ago’s blue and beige eyeshadow palette
  4-5 pastelly cream eyeshadows
  Black gel liner, sepia,
  1 creamy lip color, nude-ish pink
  set of 3 lip glosses (tubes)_

 
Oh yeah there was also this beigey lipgloss from Heatherette, 187 brush for 29$


----------



## ShuGirl (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShuGirl* 

 
_Oh yeah there was also this beigey lipgloss from Heatherette, 187 brush for 29$_

 
AND:

BB:
Pale Pink pot rouge
set of 3 brushes
Tawny shimmerbrick
Rockstar trio from last year
face blender brush

MAC:
6th sin metal X shadow
blue / silver mineralize shadow duo
Take Wings 4 eyes quad

wow I just keep forgetting some items...


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 2, 2009)

uhhh... I think the tanger outlets are different from this one. tanger is about 60 mins north of madison while this is about 30 minutes east of madison. 

Anywho, I went today and was pretty disappointed. I only walked away with femme noir and a clinique eye makeup remover.

I did spend about 45 minutes there digging through everything they had for the 3 people who read this read though...

dreammaker (starflash)
star by night (starflash)
talent pool (starflash

desirous blush
x-rocks blush
joyous, eversun
all the loose beauty powders
royal assets tan and coral lips set

gold stroke pigment
the red one from this year's nordstrom exclusiev
softwash grey

lure lipstick
a bunch of chromeglasses


...that's all i remember... I am going to the michigan city outlets in a week or so, hopefully that will be better stocked.


----------



## Divafeva (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Girls, 

I went to the CCO at Johnson Creek (I go too much)

They have a ton of eyeshadow right now including several starflash shadows, ricepaper, schroom, mineralized duos including the green one everyone loved. Cream Color Bases including a bright red one. Probably 35 shadows in all. 

They have 6 Tendertones including Warm Smile, Tender Baby, the lime green one, the orange one and the purple one. 

They have a ton of shades of studio fix foundation compacts. A ton of shadesticks including corn, cement (?) and a bunch more. Tons of eyeshadows, tons of lip liners. A lot of lip products in general including slimshines, including bare. About 12 pigments (these are in the glass case next to the wall of MAC FYI)

Lots of brushes and a bunch of the beauty powder blushes, I got joyous and shy beauty. They had Strada and about 12-15 more. 

Hope that helps XOXOX


----------



## CaraAmericana (Mar 9, 2009)

They have FELINE powerkohl!!!!!


----------



## color_lover456 (Mar 13, 2009)

Went again today...

they have select shades of studio sculpt, a LOT of NWs from what i remember. NC15, NC20, NC45. Nothing for medium-skinned gals like me

TENDERTONES - 6 of them but not EZ baby I walked away with soft note and Tender Baby, a coral one, a green, and a salsa colored one

Hyper Real Foundation - practically all the shades, I really wanted to try this and walked away with NC300. A lot of Studio Techs and darker shades of SFF. 

They pretty much had all the paints, shadesticks, the MAC concealer palette, a couple of the glitter liners. Forgot to look at brushes, D'OH!

Blushes: a ton, all the BPBs, Desirous, the weird Cremeblushes

Eyeshadows: a lot of starflash, femme fi and magnetic fields from neo sci fi...


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jun 29, 2009)

I went over the weekend and in addition to what color-_lover456 posted from March, they also had ALL of Dame Edna, ALL of Monogram, a bunch of Shadesticks. TONS of eyeshadows (I found Wondergrass there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) - and they had a lot of other LE colors and almost all of the Starflash shadows.

They had the really soft Kabuki brush from the Couture collection - but only a few other standard brushes. They had a couple of the holiday palettes from both 2008 and 2007. There seemed to be a lot of LE lipsticks, a couple from Moonbathe, and last years summer collection in the orange packaging. 

The only MSF was Gold Deposit. There were 3 Sculpt & Shape powders - quite a few blushes - - all in all, a pretty good selection. I ended up with around $200 worth of stuff. 

The sales staff could have been nicer, but one of them Made kind of a snarky remark about all the MAC I was buying. Not cool.


----------



## color_lover456 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_I went over the weekend and in addition to what color-_lover456 posted from March, they also had ALL of Dame Edna, ALL of Monogram, a bunch of Shadesticks. TONS of eyeshadows (I found Wondergrass there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - and they had a lot of other LE colors and almost all of the Starflash shadows.

They had the really soft Kabuki brush from the Couture collection - but only a few other standard brushes. They had a couple of the holiday palettes from both 2008 and 2007. There seemed to be a lot of LE lipsticks, a couple from Moonbathe, and last years summer collection in the orange packaging. 

The only MSF was Gold Deposit. There were 3 Sculpt & Shape powders - quite a few blushes - - all in all, a pretty good selection. I ended up with around $200 worth of stuff. 

The sales staff could have been nicer, but one of them Made kind of a snarky remark about all the MAC I was buying. Not cool._

 

oh the sales staff there is terrible. makes me wanna quit my job to go show them how to do it right!


----------



## Jeffyskitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Where exactly is this?  How close to the Illinois border?


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jul 21, 2009)

oh gosh, not that close - - Johnson Creek is between Milwaukee and Madison and depending on which way you're coming up from IL, it's at least an hour and a half or two hours from the border.

There is an outlet in Kenosha I think, which is closer if you're coming from the Chicago area or the eastern part of IL.
Here's a map I found on the website:
Chelsea Premium Outlets

Hope that helps a bit! 
If there is something specific you are looking for, feel free to PM me and I can check next time I go. I stop there maybe once a month or so (it's just far enough from Madison that I don't go there too often though).


----------



## missmaylee (Sep 21, 2009)

Girlfriend, you got that right! Then customer service there is so poor and awful. The last time I was up there, in June 09, I had a fight with an old lady name Barbara and I told her, "it's not our fault that she doesn't like her job, that she's always making rude and racism comments each time we come in." I swear they have some kind of issue with asian folks but this lady, she makes rude rude comment. And guess what, I snapped at her and called her a races b**ch! That shut her ass up and went to ring up my sister's items. But then she kept muttering shit and I talked back to her and even my older sis, who has a bachelor in biology. She threaten to call security and we were like "go ahead and call because we would like to know what they think about this store. Being races and making rude comments all the time. For as long as we have shopped at this store, this always happen but this time, you went out of line!" She got so mad that her face turn red and there was another girl, standing by the doorway at the back, looking confuse and concern and she didn't say a single thing at all through this argument! I love the wide selection of MAC products there but I HATE the customer service there! That lady made the remark and did say "they don't like anyone else except cauasian!" Yep, she made that clear and loud that's why I fought back! Just a loser! BTW I called to the store manager there and explain what happened, i told her that she either needs to fire barbara or tell her to check her attitude because from what i know "the customer is always right and you value your customers." i don't know what she did or said to barbara but i don't plan to go there anymore! I hate it so much that arghh!! I was so damn mad and piss but happy at the same time because we didn't do anything wrong. we all went in and bought $300 worth of products and returned 2 items and she got all mad and cranky! That's my little story but unless you're willing to go into a store and have all the clerks there watch your back while you shop, as if you're going to steal the products then go ride ahead. I've only seen one lady there that has the most and best customer service there, ever! She is such a sweetheart and a doll!


----------



## missmaylee (Sep 21, 2009)

I love Edward Cullen, too! Hehehe....


----------



## Swirlgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

That is absolutely disgusting behavior! I'm glad you called that bitch on it. Rude doesn't even begin to describe it. Sick.
Next time I get any attitude there, I'm going to call customer service too. This Barbara chick sounds like a beast.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah-  I don't really like the staff there.  
One time before I knew about the three item limit thing, I tried to buy 4 pigments (GOD FORBID!) and the girl was super nasty about it.  She acted like I was trying to get away with something.  
I just didn't know any better- it was an honest mistake.  The worse part about it was her attitude made me feel really embarrassed & I wound up apologizing to HER!  
How messed up is that?  Every time I think about it now I regret not standing up for myself.


----------



## ksaelee (Sep 29, 2009)

i've been there 2x but never had any problems..but i've only bought 2-3 items at a time...but i do swatch pretty much everything i might be interested in...lol...but never had any problems...but good to know about that babara lady...i had worse service in the aurora outlet...talk about sales people breathing behind your back!...well i'm heading to jc this sat hopefully there are goodies i want


----------



## Swirlgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Heather Ann-  My first time at a CCO was like that too - - I had no idea what the rules were - limit of 3, $300 max, etc. and the sales woman was so rude to me - she scolded me like a child - -I did the same thing you did - apologize - - now I've gotten better and tend to be condescending right back when I get that kind of attitude - or else I do just the opposite and start acting sickeningly nice.

ksaelee - please post back what you find - - I'm contemplating a one last trip there before the snow starts flying and the holidays are here.


----------



## ksaelee (Oct 4, 2009)

The selection there is still pretty much the same. There were hello kitty stuff too n kitty kouture dazzleglass mystery powder orang lg mimmy n strawberry lg. There were redhead and blonde msf n others like love rock the dou msfs?  217 165 139 were brushes I hunted for but they were out of 139. They had 224 and some fluffy brushes. The square handle kabuki n a bigger one. Hmmm. Few paintpots n few shade sticks  I didn't c much in starflash only grande entrance n another color. Tempting es fm stlye warriors. Tempting n shadowy lady quads. I will Try to remember more. Sorry is this post is confusing I'm typing fm my iPhone n not correcting mistakes lol. O n that Barbara lady checked me out! She was fine even asked if I wanted my receipt in the bag or w me lol


----------



## Sayde (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_The selection there is still pretty much the same. There were hello kitty stuff too n kitty kouture dazzleglass mystery powder orang lg mimmy n strawberry lg. There were redhead and blonde msf n others like love rock the dou msfs?  217 165 139 were brushes I hunted for but they were out of 139. They had 224 and some fluffy brushes. The square handle kabuki n a bigger one. Hmmm. Few paintpots n few shade sticks  I didn't c much in starflash only grande entrance n another color. Tempting es fm stlye warriors. Tempting n shadowy lady quads. I will Try to remember more. Sorry is this post is confusing I'm typing fm my iPhone n not correcting mistakes lol. O n that Barbara lady checked me out! She was fine even asked if I wanted my receipt in the bag or w me lol_

 
I went there over the weekend and I saw all these things there still. All the Kitty Kouture is there, and a lot of Hello Kitty including both BPBs & BPs. Still had all 3 MSFs from BBR & Perfect Topping & Refined. I picked up Lollipop Lovin & Virgin Kiss LG. It's worth the stop for the LE items if you haven't been there in awhile.

Edit: forgot to mention they had 10-12 tendertones...I'm not really into them so I didn't look at the colors, but it was a good selection.


----------



## color_lover456 (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG GO THERE NOWWW there are sooo many good things:

MSFS:
-perfect topping
-refined
-blonde
-brunette
-redhead

all the grand duos blushes
all the mineralize blushes from color craft
a LOT of blushes from the perm line

a lot of studio sculpts
10-12 tendertones
around 6 dazzleglasses

sweet sienna pigment
museum bronze
spiritualize
cocomotion
off the radar
viz a violet
kitschmas

a lot of bobbi brown stuff...

ask me something and i'll try to remember whether or not i saw it there!


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_OMG GO THERE NOWWW there are sooo many good things:


all the grand duos blushes
all the mineralize blushes from color craft
a LOT of blushes from the perm line

ask me something and i'll try to remember whether or not i saw it there!_

 
Did they have Cheek & Cheerful or Improvise mineralize blushes from Color Craft? or any of the MSFs such as Cheeky Bronze or Sunny by Nature?

Or how about Sunbasque or Peaches Blush?


----------



## ksaelee (Dec 20, 2009)

do you remember seeing pincurl es at all? i could've sworn i saw it there or maybe it was at aurora...gosh...i kind of want it now that it's being repromoted for love lace, but not willing to pay full price


----------



## lenchen (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_Heather Ann- My first time at a CCO was like that too - - I had no idea what the rules were - *limit of 3,* $300 max, etc. and the sales woman was so rude to me - she scolded me like a child - -I did the same thing you did - apologize - - now I've gotten better and tend to be condescending right back when I get that kind of attitude - or else I do just the opposite and start acting sickeningly nice.

ksaelee - please post back what you find - - I'm contemplating a one last trip there before the snow starts flying and the holidays are here._

 
It's supposed to be 3 items per skew number so if 3 eyeshadows has different skew numbers then you're allowed 3 of that paticular skew number..wow the CCO in riverhead and deerkpark new york does the same thing as well.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Really? It's 3 of the same skew #? I'll have to remember that quote the policy back at them....Especially at the CCO in the Dells. I still have never had such awful treatment at any store I have ever shopped at. Ever. It makes my blood boil even thinking about it.


----------



## sheROCKS (May 16, 2010)

Went on friday, my first time ever at a CCO; 
the people working weren't too bad but weren't
that great either. 

Had some Rose romance stuff, so I got 2 Way to Love's.. I LOVE that stuff<3
I wanted a Rose Romance lipstick but I passed it up since I bought 3 cremesheen glasses and I can't spend anymore $ on lipsticks and lipglosses. 
Not that much stuff, only looked at the lipsticks and eyeshadow and lipglosses stuff.. 
they had some style warrior stuff and some hello kitty stuff. thats all I really saw.


----------



## ksaelee (Jun 22, 2010)

anyone been there lately? i'm searching for the 5 sexpot mini pigments from last years mischief makers sets....i found the cool capers and haute hijinks at the kenosha outlet, but no sexpot


----------



## abbygal (May 17, 2011)

I haven't been to this one in a couple of months. Just wondering if they still have some of the Hello Kitty Lipsticks or glosses?


----------



## ksaelee (Jun 7, 2011)

just went on monday, they have a lot of stuff! 
  	all 3 pig. sets from tartan tale
  	pink lip set from tartan tale...the one w/ baby sparks dazzleglass
  	alice + olivia stuff...all 3 dazzleglass creams, partylicious piggie, later piggie
  	glitter piggies
  	cocomotion, spiritualize, fuschia, pink bronze, melon, heritage rouge, pink opal, and other piggies
  	hello kitty mystery powders
  	lip stains
  	undercurrent pearlglide
  	greasepaint sticks
  	some neon colored liners
  	lots of other stuff!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 26, 2011)

I went xmas 2010 and they had Molasses Pearlglide,  can some check if they still do if you go? I called and she said no but I doubt she checked. Thanks!


----------

